# Brush Hog for F22D



## Chuck Snider (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi,
New here.. I have a F22D with a loader and Box scraper... I'm looking at a local outfit that sells Behlen Brush Hogs.. I think I'm 24hp at the pto.. Would I be able to handle a 5Ft Brush hog at 480lbs or should I go with a 4 ft at 417 lbs.. the extra 1ft would really help but not sure if that's too much for my tractor.. Thanks for any experience here..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Chuck, welcome to the tractor forum.

The answer to your question is dependent upon the type of cutting you are going to do. If you are going to cut pasture grass and weeds, a 5' rotary cutter should do fine. But if you are going to get into brush cutting, tall/heavy weed and old hay accumulated growth, etc., it will bog your tractor down. An old Ford 8N has 24 HP and will run a 5' hog all day long, the secret is to mow the area 1 or 2 times per year to prevent heavy growth accumulation.


----------



## Chuck Snider (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks Big!... Yes mostly pasture grass and star thistle weeds .maybe a few small bushes and wild berry bramble . nothing over a inch or so thick in too rough terrain for my riding mower . like to knock it down before fire season sets in .. Appreciate your time!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You also don't have to take a full cut you can cut 4' with a 5' cutter.  Your F22 has 22 pto hp.


----------



## Chuck Snider (Mar 7, 2020)

winston said:


> You also don't have to take a full cut you can cut 4' with a 5' cutter.  Your F22 has 22 pto hp.


That's a really good point... Thanks!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Chuck Snider said:


> Hi,
> New here.. I have a F22D with a loader and Box scraper... I'm looking at a local outfit that sells Behlen Brush Hogs.. I think I'm 24hp at the pto.. Would I be able to handle a 5Ft Brush hog at 480lbs or should I go with a 4 ft at 417 lbs.. the extra 1ft would really help but not sure if that's too much for my tractor.. Thanks for any experience here..


Chuck, 

Welcome. 

My Yanmar YM2610 Should be using a 5ft brush mower, but there wasn't one in the area to be had. Thus, I opted to go with the King Kutter 6ft Brush Mower L-72-40-P6-FH. It's a little heavier as it has the Flex Hitch for the 3pt making mowing look professional without sever dips and bald spot in the pastures or yard. 

Indeed, it would be better fitted to a 40Hp CUT, but I just take it easy in the Power-Shift 3-2 for the ride. 

As for the weight of the 63-lbs difference, that could be the concern on how FAST the 3Pt can lift the mower quickly when you need to. That's something I always need to look out for with the 6ft KK. BUT, the nice thing is, the KK has a stump hopper feature built-in to this model, thus, IF I forget to lift soon enough, it will hop the mower and shake the tractor.  

Glad you have a F22. This is one of the few that actually have better support for parts and data. 

I had a choice of a YM2500, YM2610, or a FX22 when I was looking at Fredricks to purchase.


----------



## Arizonacowboy (Apr 23, 2018)

Rule of thumb: 1 foot of bush hog per every 5 hp at your pto. A 25 hp tractor can handle a 5 foot bush hog with no problem. But like earlier posts it can have an effect based upon what you’re cutting. If you’re cutting grass you could probably get by with even a 6 foot but if it’s tall weeds and bushes then it would be bogged down. But. 5 footer should be fine for ya....


----------



## Bill Banks (Jan 11, 2020)

Chuck Snider said:


> Hi,
> New here.. I have a F22D with a loader and Box scraper... I'm looking at a local outfit that sells Behlen Brush Hogs.. I think I'm 24hp at the pto.. Would I be able to handle a 5Ft Brush hog at 480lbs or should I go with a 4 ft at 417 lbs.. the extra 1ft would really help but not sure if that's too much for my tractor.. Thanks for any experience here..


----------



## Bill Banks (Jan 11, 2020)

I think you should be ok. I also have a question for you. My son removed the speedometer to oil it. When I went to put it back on I don't remember where it goes into the transmission would you look at you're and let me know where it goes.
I have a FX24D but same engine I think.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Goes on #7 at front of engine.


----------



## Bill Banks (Jan 11, 2020)

winston said:


> Goes on #7 at front of engine.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Chuck Snider (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies ..I ended up with the 4' unit figuring it would be less burden and better for going through heavier material..Works great!


----------

